# Ambient Music



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Check out Sam Haynes on you tube. Also the classics like midnight syndicate and Nox Arcana.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Not to mention anyone one of a handful of the files I've shared here recently. For just music though you can't beat Midnight Syndicate, Nox ArcNa or Type O Negative type music.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

If you want to go down the classic haunter path Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are overly popular mainstays. But they're both more on the orchestral soundtrack side of things. Both great artists and I eat up pretty much anything they do (I own both of their discog's in their entirety). But I outgrew using them in my haunt many seasons ago. I think what you're looking for is called DARK AMBIENT DRONE and there are lots of great 90 minute plus mixes on YouTube (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQTBZ8IU4T4). 

If you're looking for an artist check out anything by LustMord as a good start (http://lustmord.bandcamp.com) - hint, he worked on the soundtracks for The Crow and Underworld. Also check out A Pale Void's Enough (http://pureperceptionrecords.bandcamp.com/album/enough), Haxan Cloak's Excavation (http://www.amazon.com/Excavation-Haxan-Cloak/dp/B00BQ1D8ZQ), or anything by Phelios (https://phelios.bandcamp.com/). That should be enough to get started but there are lots more.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll second Terrormaster's recommendation of Lustmord. Also, Raison d'Etre, particularly if you are trying to make it not sound like a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just listened to a few of those sources terrorists listed. I don't know. If I was to go through a haunt that used any of them I would not be impressed at all. I guess I just like my haunts traditional sounding. Dark Ambience just doesn't do it for me. But that's just me.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like Fair Vale funeral parlor Shadow's symphony 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxeXyJWmtLI


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Holloweiner, everyone's tastes are different. The low rumble of dark drone ambient accompanied by the sound effects in the haunt will keep the passing victims' nerves frazzled and on edge. It's worked for me for the last nine years at two different locations. But don't take my word. It's worked for Pumpkinrot far longer than that.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I have very poor taste in clothes and women.....

I do alright with cars and dogs.......

Yes, the glass is half full for me....


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one I liked:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIrt5MkGpy0


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you checked out pumpkin rot's website, he is always suggesting music under the tagline now listening to, lots of options to be found there?


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was listening to Halloween music on Music Choice Channel on Cox Cable and Charter also has Music Choice. Right now I don't have Music Choice and Sonic Tap on DirectTV doesn't play Halloween music.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> Here's one I liked:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIrt5MkGpy0


Thanks for posting this. As soon as I get a new computer, I'm getting his entire discography.


----------

